# Do you do anything weird when listening to music?



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Body, mind, anything.

When I listen to a huge work such as Mahler's "Resurrection" Symphony, I actually feel physically tired. Like, aching muscles, heavy breathing and the like. Quite weird in my opinion.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

An Die Freude said:


> When I listen to a huge work such as Mahler's "Resurrection" Symphony, I actually feel physically tired. Like, aching muscles, heavy breathing and the like. Quite weird in my opinion.


I feel the same way. It's normal for anybody capable of higher experiences. If someone never felt this way after listening to music he should give himself a hay and become tax office worker. That's all he's good for.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

When I hear opera, I get strong physical convulsions in my hands causing my index fingers to stick in my ear holes.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I dress up to look like the composer I'm listening to and then prance through the streets with my earphones in.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Argus said:


> When I hear opera, I get strong physical convulsions in my hands causing my index fingers to stick in my ear holes.


:lol:

philistine


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

sospiro said:


> :lol:
> 
> philistine


That was a preempt before Harpsichord Concerto could get his obligatory Black Sabbath jibe in.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

When I hear a Radio 3 announcer say 'BBC commission, first performance' I dive under the sofa.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

In seriousness, perhaps I do have strange behaviours, but I wouldn't know because listening intently to music I love is not an experience I share with others, or ever watch others doing. Even at concerts, I doubt we notice the audience unless they're doing something annoying.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't do much unusual unless I'm listening to certain parts of Bruckner or Beethoven symphonies, where I notice my hands raise to heaven.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I feel like blood surges to my skin and make me feel all warm and extremely prickly (itchy?) in the climaxes of many pieces.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I usually do my daily "workout":


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is example of how classical music subculture members act while listening to last movement of Beethoven's 7th - we can see a classical enthusiast air-conducting passionately and his friend is trying show what does the "apotheosis of dance" quote from Wagner in reference to this movement really mean:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I listen to music while I'm stuck on the toilet...I don't know if that's considered weird. 

Otherwise, if a certain passage or piece moves me enough I pretend to conduct it.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Nothing much special, just air-conducting & shedding a tear or two, if the piece touches/moves me in that way.

*@ aramais* - :lol: Watch out my friend, you might get banned if you put things up like that (though I thought it was hilarious!).



Polednice said:


> ...Even at concerts, I doubt we notice the audience unless they're doing something annoying.


Sometimes that's true in my experience, esp. with kids sitting next to/near me being fidgety. But then again, I was at a concert & had quite a few tears in my eye when a Bach work was played & I noticed an older guy in front of me, he was wiping his eyes in overdrive quite a bit too...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I try to fart as loud as I can when I listen to Xenakis, to see if the fart's wavelength is mean-recursive with respect to the mean of Xenakis' "stochastic music". (Mean refers to the average of a statistical distribution).


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

"Do you do anything weird when listening to music?"

Oh, I can't tell you that.


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

Nothing unusual really, i just air conduct. 

Once i was so high i hit my knuckles on something hard (Curse it!) . But it did knock some sense into me and i felt stupid air conducting.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

beethovenian said:


> ... and i felt stupid air conducting.


Funny that, we often feel self-conscious doing, or being seen to do, air-conducting.

I was at an open air concert here earlier in the year & did quite a bit of air-conducting. Didn't feel self-conscious about it much, it was a good place to do it, let go a bit. Of course, this kind of thing wouldn't go down well in a concert hall (you may well have security over you in a flash)...


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes, I play cards solitaires on mi PC. It help me a lot to concentrate on the music.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Lots of gasping during certain passages, lots of tight fisted conducting and, yes, perhaps a few tears...just to begin with


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

No, but I do listen to some weird music.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I have always liked to pace when listening to music. I also like to hop on furniture and rocks-whatever is available. As for sensations, I sometimes experience a full body shiver, often when the music is playing in my mind. Obviously I can't pace at concerts...


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Argus said:


> When I hear opera, I get strong physical convulsions in my hands causing my index fingers to stick in my ear holes.


Wow - that is a whole lot more pleasant than the region of my body that experiences the convulsions!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> No, but I do listen to some weird music.


Alma, come on - not another thread you will hijack talking about Anna's singing!!!!:devil:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

DrMike said:


> Wow - that is a whole lot more pleasant than the region of my body that experiences the convulsions!


When I listen to Brahms, I get convulsions in a _very_ pleasant area indeed.  Am I breaking rules yet?


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

violadude said:


> I listen to music while I'm stuck on the toilet...I don't know if that's considered weird.
> 
> Otherwise, if a certain passage or piece moves me enough I pretend to conduct it.


stuck?!? .................


----------

